# Does anyone have their friends take a short ride and get 5 stars from them?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

If you drive your friends a short distance(1 mile), they get charged $4, you pay them $4 cash, uber takes $1.80, and your gas/depreciation/wear and tear cost you $0.56.
So you are basically buying one five star rating for $2.36.
Do you think this is worth it to pad your rating to compensate for drunk and surge jerks?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

speechless...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

No, not paying uber for 5 star ratings...


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

This suggestion must have the Evil designers of the UBERX rating system rolling around and holding their innards from laughing so hard.

They will now happily report to King Ass Travis about a income stream they NEVER banked on!

Now if only UBER can make drivers even MORE fearful and paranoid about their ratings, perhaps they'll take Sal29 's suggested strategy to bolster driver ratings. UBER's valuation would increase on the back of this crazy strategy!


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

The only way that would make any sense is if you were about to be deactivated and forced to spend $100 on some class on how to be a better Uber driver (ugh!) A few buck on a few rides is way better than $100 and however much time the class takes. 

Otherwise, why would you bother?


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> If you drive your friends a short distance(1 mile), they get charged $4, you pay them $4 cash, uber takes $1.80, and your gas/depreciation/wear and tear cost you $0.56.
> So you are basically buying one five star rating for $2.36.
> Do you think this is worth it to pad your rating to compensate for drunk and surge jerks?


How about pay your friends 5 bucks a piece because you will get Back close to 4 anyway, still cheaper than class


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have read of people setting up a fake account with a burner phone funded by Google pay or some such thing when they are at risk of deactivation...

Don't do it if your city has guarantee payments... you might get deactivated for "gaming the system" if one pax takes multiple rides with you.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> If you drive your friends a short distance(1 mile), they get charged $4, you pay them $4 cash, uber takes $1.80, and your gas/depreciation/wear and tear cost you $0.56.
> So you are basically buying one five star rating for $2.36.
> Do you think this is worth it to pad your rating to compensate for drunk and surge jerks?


As much as I think the Uber star rating system sucks, at least in it's current iteration in that only a 5 star rating is acceptable...don't buy stars


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

so since it takes 25 , 5 stars to raise up 1 , 1 star , this could be expensive, not to mention possible deactivation as they know you didnt give 1 person 25 rides that week. i woulntt do it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

you could create 50 different accounts and use the free ride with each that would cost you $0
good luck with creating 50 accounts though


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> This suggestion must have the Evil designers of the UBERX rating system rolling around and holding their innards from laughing so hard.
> 
> They will now happily report to King Ass Travis about a income stream they NEVER banked on!
> 
> Now if only UBER can make drivers even MORE fearful and paranoid about their ratings, perhaps they'll take Sal29 's suggested strategy to bolster driver ratings. UBER's valuation would increase on the back of this crazy strategy!


POST # 4/Sydney Uber: Perhaps YOU are
Discounting the
Equilibrium Disadvantages of Living
"Upside Down" (sortakinda) in OZ.....
known to ALL 'MURRuhcanz as "Down
Under"! Nudge, nudge..wink, wink.

At LEAST a Baker's Dozen of, mostly, erst-
while Driver/Members, have recommen-
ded this PLOY at Incremental Ratings
Improvement....the Operative Word
Segment being "-mental". 'Nuff said?

Just like Pepperidge Farm,
Bison Remembers!


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

H


Emp9 said:


> so since it takes 25 , 5 stars to raise up 1 , 1 star , this could be expensive, not to mention possible deactivation as they know you didnt give 1 person 25 rides that week. i woulntt do it.


how did u come up with that calculation 25* gets u 1* bump wtf...


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Etfff


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 4/Sydney Uber: Perhaps YOU are
> Discounting the
> Equilibrium Disadvantages of Living
> "Upside Down" (sortakinda) in OZ.....
> ...


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Martin818 said:


> H
> 
> how did u come up with that calculation 25* gets u 1* bump wtf...


easy basically you need 25 5 stars to make up for the 1 - 1 star rating. 25 5 stars is 125 take the 1 star and thts 126 dived that by 26 rated trips that give you a passing 4.84 .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Just as cab drivers and cab companies do not have the money to pay for the opposite of this, most Uber drivers do not have the money to do this, especially when you consider the princely sums that Uber pays.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Get ths


Emp9 said:


> easy basically you need 25 5 stars to make up for the 1 - 1 star rating. 25 5 stars is 125 take the 1 star and thts 126 dived that by 26 rated trips that give you a passing 4.84 .


Hey that's my rating now 4.84 keeps going up by 1.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Martin818 said:


> Get ths
> 
> Hey that's my rating now 4.84 keeps going up by 1.


POST # 16/Martin818: "Pffft" yourself,
Rookie. Read more.
Comment respectfully or "get lost".

Real "Baller" with the $40 Avatar.


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Lool û know this


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

U misunderstand especially if u think I'm being disrespectful


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 16/Martin818: "Pffft" yourself,
> Rookie. Read more.
> Comment respectfully or "get lost".
> 
> Real "Baller" with the $40 Avatar.


Ay r u crazy all I said was how u come up with that calculation and that my rating is 4.8 how did I disrespect u


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 16/Martin818: "Pffft" yourself,
> Rookie. Read more.
> Comment respectfully or "get lost".
> 
> Real "Baller" with the $40 Avatar.


 out
I can put 100$$$ if u like still won't make me a baller


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 16/Martin818: "Pffft" yourself,
> Rookie. Read more.
> Comment respectfully or "get lost".
> 
> Real "Baller" with the $40 Avatar.


Omg that's not a ffftt I accidently pressed those letters wow means nothing


----------



## azndriver87 (Mar 23, 2015)

why ask your friends to do it when you can do it yourself? just open up passenger account, and call/request calls yourself.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> If you drive your friends a short distance(1 mile), they get charged $4, you pay them $4 cash, uber takes $1.80, and your gas/depreciation/wear and tear cost you $0.56.
> So you are basically buying one five star rating for $2.36.
> Do you think this is worth it to pad your rating to compensate for drunk and surge jerks?


NO.


----------



## Jtuno (Jul 1, 2015)

Emp9 said:


> easy basically you need 25 5 stars to make up for the 1 - 1 star rating. 25 5 stars is 125 take the 1 star and thts 126 dived that by 26 rated trips that give you a passing 4.84 .


That's assuming they have 25 5*'s. What if they have 125 5*s, 48 4*'s, 5 3*'s & 2 1*'s? That would give them a 4.63 rating. If you get 25 more 5*'s and the rest stay the same, that only brings you up to 4.67. Am I right?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*How I raised my horrible Ratings.
By Doyle Hargraves*


----------



## Just one more trip (Jun 14, 2015)




----------

